# subversion server auf debian, websvn funktioniert, 403 error bei zugriff



## pointhi (4. Februar 2012)

Hy, ich hab mir vor ein paar tagen einen virtuellen rootserver bei edis gekauft und bin jetzt so ziemlich am ende der ganzen konfiguration. Apache, Mysql,FTP, ... funktionieren richtig und firewall ist auch schon eingerichtet. Da ich selber viel programmiere und auch teilweise projekte habe an denen mehrere personen arbeiten will ich subversion installieren.
Das ganze läuft auch schon soweit und ich hab schon eine reposy für satpos eingerichtet. 
Leider bekomme ich keinen zugriff über http auf http://domain.tld/svn/satpos
es kommt immer ein 403 error/zugriff verweigert. Ich hab der reporsy schon die gruppenrechte von www-data gegeben, chmod geändert, bei der subdomain in sites-avabiabel schon zugriff gestattet,... aber immer kein zugriff.

Ich will das ganze am ende so gestalten das einerseits meine öffentlichen projekte über websvn abrufbar (nicht änderbar) sind und das es unsichtbare projekte gibt von denen nur ich und die anderen programmierer wissen und diese abrufen können.

Websvn läuft dabei auf einer eigenen subdomain, ich poste mal dessen datei von sites-avabiable:


```
<VirtualHost *>
  ServerName svn.***.***.at
  DocumentRoot /usr/share/websvn
  ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost.lc

  <Directory />
    AllowOverride None
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
  </Directory>

  <Directory /usr/share/websvn>
    DirectoryIndex index.php
    Options FollowSymLinks -Indexes
    AllowOverride None
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
  </Directory>

#  <Directory /var/lib/svn/satpos>
#    Options -All +Indexes
#    Order allow,deny
#    Allow from all
#  </Directory>

#  <Location /var/lib/svn/satpos>
#    DAV svn
#    SVNPath /var/lib/svn/satpos
#  </Location>

  # Logfiles:
  CustomLog /var/log/apache2/access.svn.***.***.log combined
  ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/error.svn.***.***.log
  LogLevel warn

  ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/         /usr/lib/cgi-bin/

</VirtualHost>
```

die ***.*** sind natürlich meine richtige domain, aber die würde sowieso noch nichts nützen da noch eine A-Record von unserem schuladmin eingerichtet werden müsste und ich daher zurzeit über eine modifizierte hosts datei auf den server zugreifen muss.

Den einen <Directory ...> und <Location ...> eintrag hab ich wieder auskommentiert weil es nicht funktioniert hat und jede unnötige zeile ein sicherheitsrisiko sein kann.

ich weiß dass diese infos warscheinlich noch nicht genug sein werden, ich kann jetzt aber auch nicht jede art von logdatei, info, ect. online stellen da das ja auch viel arbeit wäre und ich sicher auch was vergesse. Wenn ihr weitere infos braucht schreibt ihr am besten was für welche. 

mfg. pointhi

Nachtrag: hier noch die letzten eintragungen in die error.**.***.log:


```
[Sat Feb 04 11:38:49 2012] [error] [client ***.***.72.14] Access denied: - OPTIONS satpos:/
[Sat Feb 04 11:38:54 2012] [error] [client ***.***.72.14] (2)No such file or directory: Failed to load the AuthzSVNAccessFile: Can't open file '/etc/apache2/dav_svn.authz': No such file or directory
[Sat Feb 04 11:38:54 2012] [error] [client ***.***.72.14] Access denied: - OPTIONS satpos:/
[Sat Feb 04 11:38:54 2012] [error] [client ***.***.72.14] (2)No such file or directory: Failed to load the AuthzSVNAccessFile: Can't open file '/etc/apache2/dav_svn.authz': No such file or directory
[Sat Feb 04 11:38:54 2012] [error] [client ***.***.72.14] Access denied: - OPTIONS satpos:/
[Sat Feb 04 11:39:39 2012] [error] [client ***.***.72.14] (2)No such file or directory: Failed to load the AuthzSVNAccessFile: Can't open file '/etc/apache2/dav_svn.authz': No such file or directory
[Sat Feb 04 11:39:39 2012] [error] [client ***.***.72.14] Access denied: - OPTIONS satpos:/
[Sat Feb 04 11:39:39 2012] [error] [client ***.***.72.14] The URI does not contain the name of a repository.  [403, #190001]
```


----------



## pointhi (4. Februar 2012)

hab jetzt nach der dav_svn.authz geschaut und hab  sie gefunden. sie hieß dav_sn.authz.
hab sie umbenannt und hab jetzt mit meinem passwort schreibberechtigung. Lesen kann ich ohne passwort. Was muss ich noch einstellen damit nur bestimmte projekte öffentlich sind?

mfg. Thomas


----------

